# Dr John M. Kistler?



## B.Redfield (Mar 16, 2010)

I am looking for any information on this gentlemen, he seems to have been around for a long time, his bio alternately states he recieved Dan in Korea in 57,  or in 64

http://www1.fccj.edu/phillips/selfdefense/Dr_Kistler/continuing_research_on_the_histo.htm 


http://www1.fccj.edu/phillips/selfdefense/General%20Information/History-School/History-DrKLinageChart.htm

Also promoted to 9th dan by Hwang Kee? in 89?

an interesting person to learn more about, as he was around in the beginning. Has anyone met him, trained under him??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks
b


----------



## jchayabusa (May 15, 2010)

http://www.mpacorn.com/news/2008-03-07/community/023.html

http://www.mpacorn.com/news/2008-03-14/community/018.html

This an article on dr. kistler. I met him not too long ago, he's really cool. 

You can also check 
http://atsdtimes.yolasite.com/

I'm a student at that club and that's my website. I'm working on a short bio page for him, but I'm probably gonna outsource that article for anyone that wants extra details. The other thing in case you're wondering is that he's an honorary 10th degree black belt emeritus. Some people have seen that on other forums and didn't understand, but it's just that this is American Tang Soo Do, not the Korean style. It's a little bit different, there were some issues with how much Hwang Kee wanted to charge students and Kistler didn't think it was fair. There's a lot more to it I'm sure, but in a nutshell, he broke away, what Kee wanted him to do was flat out dishonorable given the situation. I think that kee just didn't understand where he was coming from and got stubborn, I don't know. You can check the article section and get a brief history of the association. If you want to know anything else, just ask. By the way, he's 91 now and STILL practices sometimes, this guy is awesome man, I'm hoping he comes back in town soon, I want to get some more pictures. He still has the death-grip handshake, haha


----------



## B.Redfield (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the site link, , I've spoken with Master Phillips a few times already, and have the first book in PDF, I am waiting on the second, I may go down to FL to meet up with Master Phillips, and I heard that Dr Kistler may be moving back to Fl also.

Tang Soo
b


----------

